# Dongal



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

Can anyone provide me with the name of a shop or location (around Sao Martinho or Caldas da Reinha) where I can purchase a dongal please. Will need to get it next week when we are down there.
Many thanks.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

There are so many to get this from. Go to the Vivaci centre in Caldas, near to the park. In there you have Vodafone, Optimus, TMN, Radiopopular etc etc etc.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*dongal*



silvers said:


> There are so many to get this from. Go to the Vivaci centre in Caldas, near to the park. In there you have Vodafone, Optimus, TMN, Radiopopular etc etc etc.


Thanks for the info. Will have to get a few local town maps, the only thing we know about Caldas is that we found a hypermarket there once purely by mistake!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you get off the Motorway A8 at Caldas from Sao martinho, take second major exit (there is one hidden exit between, ignore this) to Caldas, come to another roundabout with a tiled blue monument in the middle, go staright across, to the next roundabout, go straight across. Go up this road to a mini roundabout, go straight across, within 30 metres, you will go under a railway bridge, turn right just after this, to a mini roundabout, second exit. The Vivaci centre carpark is on your left hand side. Parking is free for the first two hours.


----------



## pudding57 (Nov 6, 2010)

*Directions*



silvers said:


> If you get off the Motorway A8 at Caldas from Sao martinho, take second major exit (there is one hidden exit between, ignore this) to Caldas, come to another roundabout with a tiled blue monument in the middle, go staright across, to the next roundabout, go straight across. Go up this road to a mini roundabout, go straight across, within 30 metres, you will go under a railway bridge, turn right just after this, to a mini roundabout, second exit. The Vivaci centre carpark is on your left hand side. Parking is free for the first two hours.


 Thanks - Gotta be two beers we owe you now!


----------

